
Looking for an IT job, but nobody cares about your resume? Try this app - relug
With this app you can batch apply to jobs and also set up auto queries that will send your resume to new jobs every day based on different keywords and zipcodes.
---------<p>After trying to find a simple web developer job, I was stumped, either my resume is just not that good and the recruiters or what not are ignoring me, or maybe...i&#x27;m not sending out enough job applications!<p>If the former is the case, I figured I could strategize with a quantity over quality approach, so I started thinking on how it could do it best...<p>First job-board that comes up on google is dice.com. So after a day of messing around with it (please don&#x27;t tell them about this, god forbid they put captchas or something), I realized that I could automate my resume with their &quot;easy apply&quot; feature (and possibly other job sites such as linkedin, indeed, monster, tc, and others)<p>I wrote up a quick app to send out my resume using different proxies as registered users. The dice site is unbelievably bad, there is even an easy way to scrape all registered user data including their names, email, addresses, work status, etc.. so if you need 6 million or so IT emails, just open up your chrome debugger and find the api endpoint, their users are in chronological order!<p>If you use this, please keep in mind...
Do not put spam in the email&#x2F;coverletter or my proxy accounts will get reported and banned!<p>If you want to enable your account to have &quot;member&quot; status instead of &quot;anonymous&quot; to send unlimited emails and enable the every day auto-send feature (within limits of the mother api) just post your first name that you registered with in the comments.<p>----------
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jobbot.flofy.co
----------<p>please help me and report errors to dev@flofy.co!!<p>for now the only board platforms supported are dice.com, but maybe I will add other ones if you pay me haha.<p>Now shouldn&#x27;t I be getting a cut of the $300 or so dollars dice gets for each job post! :,(
======
jm02jm67
James Ming. I love this.

~~~
jm02jm67
How do I turn off the auto bot. I am receiving too many repsonses for
positions I did not apply. Not sure how this works.

~~~
relug
hey james thanks for using it haha, its not very stable right now and i think
there are a few bugs i'll probably fix some of it tonight and let you know!
and i think there is also a profile bug because i just opened it and my resume
and account was changed to John Doe

~~~
relug
turns out the sessions are were all bound to 127.0.0.1, sorry about that fixed
now though.

------
mattbgates
If you built this, which actually looks incredible and advanced for a "bot",
even the simplest of apps can make you money and afford you a living. I'm very
impressed and I see so many possibilities beyond this in your future.

I have learned in the business of being a web developer and a web designer,
the same idea can exist, but the approach and perspective you take can make
people want to use YOUR product instead of the other guys. You and I and many
others WILL NEVER EVER create another Facebook ever again. Google showed us
what it was like to fail in an attempt to do that. We also will never dominate
as a search engine because that is what Google has made billions of dollars
doing, though I must tell you: Privacy is more important to many people and
so, DuckDuckGo found this edge and is becoming a dominant search engine. There
are soo many other little things that people need that do not exist, they
don't know they need them, or WE (you, me, others) have not created the demand
for it yet, and there are also things that exist but "could be better".

The object is not to take advantage of people, as honestly: we are all
struggling in this world. From our debts of credit, student loans, and
mortgages, and family. The dream for many of us is recurring income and anyone
can do so but they should charge a reasonable price for their products. Sure,
you can advertise yourself as a web designer or web dev and you have your
clients.. some people love that lifestyle. I did it for a long time but it
gets old.

Being of the business mind and seeking to actually get out of always "working
for someone", I have to tell you: this is kind of a cool idea. You should
monetize the posting of jobs. If you could figure out a way to charge both
sides, you might even be able to "weed out" and give companies more peace of
mind, as people who are paying a subscription for your service are likely to
be more serious about finding a job and getting their resume discovered.

Check out [https://www.indiehackers.com/](https://www.indiehackers.com/) and
you will see what SaaS can do for you and your life.

Come up with your own ideas and be your own boss man! If you can code, you can
dream, and you can do anything you want to do. You have the skills and the
talent. Why wait for someone to see them? Master your own arts and take
control of your life! I get that you might not want your own business, but
your skillset says otherwise.

You coming up with things to "automate" or make life easier for people isn't
uncommon: [https://serverpilot.io/](https://serverpilot.io/) helps with
setting up different services on Cloud Computing for a number of hosts and
they charge an affordable (yet profitable fee for themselves) price for it.
Now go forth and make a living with your knowledge!

~~~
relug
Thanks man, I wish it was that easy... also thats a pretty cool site that you
sent me! and i read an interesting article about SaaS from there...
[https://medium.com/@cliffordoravec/the-epic-guide-to-
bootstr...](https://medium.com/@cliffordoravec/the-epic-guide-to-
bootstrapping-a-saas-startup-from-scratch-by-yourself-
part-1-4d834e1df8c1#.1h1gni3gs)

